# Using Kismac



## supanatral (Oct 10, 2007)

My friend lost his wireless key and he wanted me to help him crack it on his mac which I gladly accepted. I've never done this on a mac before though. So, it was taking a while to gather all the packets so I wanted to use the injection feature but it sayed that I'm not using the right network card or something. So I went out and bought the linksys WUSB300N wireless adapter and I couldn't get it to talk to kismac. I tried every driver it listed. Any Ideas?


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 10, 2007)

http://kismac.tehbin.com/index.php


----------

